# Mazda 1500 (Luce)



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm doing a model of each car i've ever owned. There are a few cars that are simply not available in model form. One of those was my first car, a 1969 Mazda 1500 SS, which i owned in 1988. It was a beater that my father bought for me for $400 and i drove it for a few years before crashing into a tree and writing it off. ah memories.








Normally when i can't get a particular model, i'll modify an existing styrene kit with body filler, like i did for my Mazda 1200 Wagon.
Now that i have a 3D printer, i can print anything i want... 

except that i needed a 3D mesh of that to be able to print. 

So while i've dabbled a bit in 3D Studio Max, i'm not great with it. Fortunately Autodesk have made it available for students. 
I've been working on this mesh for quite some time. i meshed it over photos of the car that i found online. I did a few parts separate to make printing and building easier. 

















with that at a barely usable quality, i did a test print and made some adjustments to the tolerances and fix errors. I printed the body in two parts and the roof separate, along with the headlights and grille, some basic suspension and some wheels (which i split into tire and rim).








DSCF8377 by aus_mus, on Flickr


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

Temporarily tacked things together to get a better idea of how they look
















DSCF8380 by aus_mus, on Flickr


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Looking good! :thumbsup:


Is that an olds curved dash in the back ground by chance?


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

yes, i'll do a separate thread for that one.


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

This is now finished. i might do a new grille to change it to the 'SS' model grille that my car had. I ended up with steerable front wheels, but they don't turn. The interior is extremely basic, with just some seats and a wheel.

DSCF8643 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8644 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8645 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8646 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8647 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8648 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8649 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8650 by aus_mus, on Flickr


----------

